# Több



## ronanpoirier

Valaki tudne mondani nekem amikor én "több" használok kell?
(Could someone say to me when I have to use "több?)



I mean... I know the -bb suffix is used after an adjective, like: õ szépebb, mint lányom. But when do I use "több"??? 


Köszi!


----------



## cajzl

*sok - több - legtöbb* = much/many - more - the most

E.g.
Nincs *több* kislány a faluban, csak kettő, az egyiket elszerette a jegyző. (népdal)

*szép - szebb- legszebb* = pretty - prettier - the prettiest

Ő *szebb* mint a lányom. (She is more beautiful than my girl.)


----------



## gorilla

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Valaki tudne mondani nekem amikor én "több" használok kell?



A bit of correction:

Valaki meg tudná nekem mondani, hogy mikor kell a „több” szót használni?

By the way it's not that bad


----------

